
Gary Vaynerchuk is ambitious - AndrewWarner
http://www.businessweek.com/print/lifestyle/content/may2008/bw20080520_095683.htm
======
AndrewWarner
Gary: "I absolutely believe I am going to own the Jets."

Gary's father: "There are much bigger things to come…I think he has a very
good chance to replace Oprah."

Don't you just love this?

~~~
cellis
[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/23/business/yourmoney/23trump...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/23/business/yourmoney/23trump.html)

At least one other guy talked his way to the top.

~~~
dmix
Donald Trumps father had a 400 million dollar fortune.

More accurately he talked his way from the near-top to the very top.

This article also mentioned Gary's father had a 4 million dollar wine
business.

~~~
mattmaroon
I've read that Trump's fortune, before he became a TV celebrity with The
Apprentice, was actually less than he would have had if he had simply taken
all of the money he inherited and put it in a savings account at a bank.
Essentially he wasn't a very good investor.

~~~
mynameishere
He was a celebrity a long time ago, and I doubt he made >2.5 billion from a TV
show.

~~~
mattmaroon
He wasn't a TV celebrity though. He was more tabloid fodder.

And no, he didn't make it from the show directly, but the show made his brand
name a lot more valuable, and made it a lot easier for him to make money from
his businesses. And his true worth is probably far less than that. A lot of
people claim in the $150m-$250m range. It's hard to estimate a guy whose worth
is primarily not in equities.

~~~
byrneseyeview
It has been a running joke in _Forbes_ \-- since the 80's -- that he thinks
they've underestimated his net worth. I think the issue is not that he doesn't
own equities -- they estimate the fortunes of Bloomberg, the Koches, the
[Fidelity] Johnsons, etc. just fine. The problem is that he's so leveraged:
being off by 10% on his assets might mean being off by 50% on his equity.

------
mattmaroon
I love the smell of megalomania in the morning.

------
ojbyrne
Correct me if I'm wrong but this is a PR piece about the podcast that
Revision3 cut loose?

Presumably because it wasn't very successful? Even by the low standards of
rev3.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Is it possible that he was just a bad fit for rev3 and not a bad guy?

------
Jasber
Gary has always been a little over the top for me, but it works for him and
comes off naturally. He deserves all of the fame he gets because he works his
ass off. He claims to answer every e-mail. Based on how quickly he's built a
following I wouldn't doubt it.

If you haven't already, watch his first appearance on Conan:
<http://www.viddler.com/explore/djsteen/videos/69/>

------
sqs
Why do people do interviews where they come off like this? This must be the
image he's trying to project. How could being quoted as saying "I absolutely
believe I am going to own the Jets" EVER help anybody?

~~~
jraines
Well, he's a personal branding guru, and "Gary Vaynerchuk is ambitious" is
practically a summary of HIS personal brand, so at least in this case it helps
him.

------
vaksel
that article makes Gary sound like a kid...if someone read it w/o that first
bit where it says he is 32, they would have thought the article was about a 16
year old

~~~
sh1mmer
I've met Gary and seen him speak live over a webcast and he is just a big kid.
That's not to say he isn't very smart. We were with a couple of the Youtube
folks and we spent lunch discussing monitization of that platform. Gary had
some great ideas and insight and I wouldn't be surprised if they talk to him
again about it.

------
acangiano
<http://garyvaynerchuk.com/>

